# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Superbowl predictions

## denverpride

Let's hear it. I am calling for 49ers and Pats. At this point it is really up in the air. Ravens D needs to step up and Giants might be able to cause tons of turnover like they did against GB. Thoughts?

----------


## Whammi

I'd like to see 49ers Vs. Balt. Makes a great story to see the Harbaugh brothers go head to head in a Superbowl. But when its all said and done, Im pulling for San Fran. This team was in the toilet a couple years ago and now on their way to a Superbowl. I just don't want NE..... They had their moment.

----------


## IronmanKiller

I don't see the ravens offense keeping up with the patriots. I don't see any offense keeping up for that matter. If the patriots defense can just force 1 or 2 turnovers I think they'll easily take it. Who they will beat in the Super Bowl I'm unsure of. I'd like to see the niners in there but the giants looks tough to beat right now. They're firing on all cylinders.

----------


## borkach

Giants and patriots.....and giants win  :Big Grin:

----------


## zaggahamma

gonna be good either scenario ....the ravens would have to disrupt gronk, welk, and hernandez, etc. and that guy that throws it to them and thats the key to their only chance to keep em in the game...blitzes, stunts, forces fumbles,maybe knock a player or three out of the game

i'd have to agree with denverprides guess...gonna enjoy all games and so happy that i dont have to hear about rodgers or brees

----------


## pikenat

I think the Giants vs 49ers game will be better than the superbowl in my opinion, its going to be a hell of a game

----------


## wmaousley

I am going for the half time commercials

----------


## FONZY007

> I think the Giants vs 49ers game will be better than the superbowl in my opinion, its going to be a hell of a game


Sh?t I think the Super Bowl passed with the saints vs 49ers that game had me on my toes till the end..

Ravens vs 49ers...

----------


## denverpride

> Sh?t I think the Super Bowl passed with the saints vs 49ers that game had me on my toes till the end..
> 
> Ravens vs 49ers...


So true. Imagine that game in the Superbowl setting. That would be unreal. I really hope we get another game like that this season. Shootouts rule

----------


## zaggahamma

I think the afc matchup is equal if not better

----------


## denverpride

Ok is anyone out there excited?!?!?!? Awesome final matchup. Both teams are plenty capable. Brady wins, takes the all time great title (possibly), Eli wins, he is best Manning. Good story line

----------


## zaggahamma

i have to admit....i feel like 2 weeks ago was the more exciting weekend...also hate the one week bye after the championship games
i'm sure i'll get into it game time
definitely want brady and the boys to take it home
heard earlier today that gronkowski makes like 450,000...wtf????????????

----------


## denverpride

> i have to admit....i feel like 2 weeks ago was the more exciting weekend...also hate the one week bye after the championship games
> i'm sure i'll get into it game time
> definitely want brady and the boys to take it home
> heard earlier today that gronkowski makes like 450,000...wtf????????????


Yeah the bye week blows. Doesn't help that the probowl is a flag football game. 
Gronk makes what? That is crazy if true. I wonder if he will hold out next year to get a better contract. He is obviously worth way more

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yeah the bye week blows. Doesn't help that the probowl is a flag football game. 
> Gronk makes what? That is crazy if true. I wonder if he will hold out next year to get a better contract. He is obviously worth way more


yeh there was a segment on tv about how a win in the superbowl actually meant something financially to a few players like him and cruz both making only around 400k and the winner gets 80k which is 1/5 of their annual for a bonus...he's prolly worth 5 million a year at least in comparison

----------


## denverpride

> yeh there was a segment on tv about how a win in the superbowl actually meant something financially to a few players like him and cruz both making only around 400k and the winner gets 80k which is 1/5 of their annual for a bonus...he's prolly worth 5 million a year at least in comparison


At least 5 mil. That is good running back money. He will get paid.

----------


## zaggahamma

drumroll......................................

----------

